

Ask HN: How would you setup your infrastructure from scratch? - jmbmxer

I&#x27;m working with a very early stage startup and have been helping out with the infrastructure &amp; deployment side of things. We are gaining some traction and I want to get our technology stack setup right from the onset.<p>If you had to build a tech stack to support your developers and you had very few constraints how would you do it? How would you structure your deployment process and infrastructure? Containers? VMs? Paas?<p>I&#x27;d like to avoid heavyweight deployment frameworks but also want to use the right tools for the job.<p>Our current stack is simple. It&#x27;s a Meteor JS application behind an nginx proxy. We have a Staging and Production environment and are using dploy.io for continuous deployment on Staging branches.<p>I&#x27;m trying to gain perspective here from others who have been in this situation and have some lessons learned around growing a web service from scratch.
======
tmaly
I just prefer a Makefile and a backend written in Go with a single binary
deploy that I proxy behind nginx

